# Game of Thrones - Season 3 on HBO



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, season 3 is coming - like winter. They are splitting book 3 across two seasons, so I wonder where they'll break it up. My guess is the season finale will be the Red Wedding.

There was a panel discussion recently with the makers of the show, with Martin present, which you can read about and see here:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/20/game-of-thrones-season-3-george-r-r-martin_n_2915069.html

One thing we learn quickly: don't hold your breath for "The Winds of Winter" any time soon. I mean, if Martin is saying "it will be a long time coming" - that means extra, super long time coming.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Just please be aware that many who watch the show have not read all or any of the books... so i.e.: Spoilers! I only glanced at your post because it looked like you posted possibly one or two... Sorry if I am wrong/paranoid but I see it on the IMDB board all the time!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I was actually quite careful not to post spoilers.  Mention of the Wedding isn't a spoiler.


----------



## intoanna (Nov 16, 2012)

I am super excited for the new season. 

I made a point of finishing the first book before I watched the first season and I've found that I enjoy both equally (unusual as I almost always prefer novels to screenplays).

I only hope the TV show will keep me going till The Winds of Winter arrives. Any one up for petitioning GRRM to bring out the first half before xmas? I'm sure it's be at least the size of a paperback by now.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

intoanna, I too enjoy both equally and I have read all the novels. I think it is because GRRM has an active role in the show.


----------



## Chris Barraclough (Jan 25, 2011)

Been looking forward to this for months, and according to fan sites the RW is episode nine - can't wait to see people's reactions to that one  Looking forward to more Jaime/Brienne scenes, those two were hilarious in the books.

George just seems to be touring about for the show now, is he even working on the sixth book?? Last I heard he was talking about prequels, wish he'd just bloody finish the series first!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I saw an interview with Martin and he said he still only intends for it to be 7 books.  And he is working on the new one.  I do remember he even posted a chapter on his web-site and supposedly he's been reading chapters at conventions.  But I wish he'd just stay home and continue writing.

Also, with RW - Martin said he didn't want to write that episode because he found it hard enough to write in the novel.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been watching season 2 again in preparation.

To be honest, I'm enjoying the TV series more than the books. That's probably just because of their size and the gaps between releases. When a new book arrives I know I'm missing things because I've forgotten bits of detail.

I'm sure it'll be another great season!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow wow wow!!! I can not remember another show that was this riveting and shocking! I woke up still thinking about it... I did not see that coming at all and exactly why I'm glad I did not read all the books!

I do have some questions...


Spoiler



I knew I something was off about this wedding after the scene when Robb's wife was brought forward... Who exactly was the man that killed Robb? Clearly a traitor but there a couple of actors on the show who look very much a like... he looks like the guy that plays Stannis who looks like his Knight who he imprisoned... and I know he was not either of these guys... LOL. I am guessing he was his one of Robb's main commanders...?

Also, did Bran enter the eagle the attacked Jon Snow or the Wolf?

I was so hopeful that Arya would be reunited with her Mother, I know chances were slim... clearly it is better that she did not but I wonder if it might not have been better if she had a moment with them... perhaps right before the wedding and then she would go to change and then escape... oh to be so close! 

Not a good day to be a Stark!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Haha you should see what people are saying on facebook and twitter. As a fan of the books I knew what was coming (but it was still shocking) but so many people are blaming HBO for what happened and saying that the are going to boycott the rest of the show. It's extremely amusing.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also, did Bran enter the eagle the attacked Jon Snow or the Wolf?





Spoiler



The fellow who was bonded with the eagle entered it as he was dying.


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my God, I was reeling for about five straight minutes afterwards.



Spoiler



I saw a picture of Robb hovering over Talisa on Tumblr and thought it was a major spoiler that she died. So when it all started to go down, I was just going "No. No. Nooooo! No way!".

Quick question: do we know/find out what happened to Edmure after he was taken away?!



I'm currently reading Storm of Swords; can't wait til I'm all caught up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read some of the books, but not to this point.  Glad I didn't but I was blown away.  And I watched it at about midnight local time (taped) so had no one to share it with.  Shoulda posted here!!!!  Got up and texted the grandson who watches, right away.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It was a hard part of the book to get through.
Because somehow,


Spoiler



the good guys always escape the worst.
But not with Martin. He discards individual characters, entire families and .......


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Some brief answers with minimal spoilers:



Cuechick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Who exactly was the man that killed Robb? Clearly a traitor but there a couple of actors on the show who look very much a like... he looks like the guy that plays Stannis who looks like his Knight who he imprisoned... and I know he was not either of these guys... LOL. I am guessing he was his one of Robb's main commanders...?





Spoiler



The man who killed Robb was Bolton, one of Robb's bannermen. It was his men who captured Jaime and cut off his hand. In a previous episode, Jaime asked Bolton to give Robb Stark his regards - hence Bolton saying, "The Lannisters send their regards."





penrefe said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: do we know/find out what happened to Edmure after he was taken away?!





Spoiler



Edmure survives.



I'm enjoying the pain of everyone who hasn't read the books.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

This show is just so fricken good! Thanks for those that answered my questions and an LOL to RJ!

Can't wait for next weeks finale... but then the pain of another year till season 4!!!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

This was a great episode. I have been dreading it for about a year! I knew what would happen at the Red Wedding even before I read the book, so I was dreading it when I read it too. It was tough to get through. The show was slightly different from the novel, but quite effective.


Spoiler



In the novel Robb's wife - who is a totally different woman from the character on the show - does not travel with him to the Wedding, so she survives. And Catelyn's reaction to Robb's death in the novel is very different: she goes berserk, start screaming and clawing at her face, basically scratching her face off before they cut her throat. The show's approach was quite effective, though. That conversation between Robb and Catelyn about just ending things once and for all sort of explains her sheer exhaustion at that point. She welcomes death.



Anyhow, as someone mentioned the man


Spoiler



who kills Robb


 is Roose Bolton, one of his most important bannermen. His family's sigil is the flayed man. Think about flaying....there are more surprises to come.

The facebook reactions of all of my friends who haven't read the books have been amazing. Check out this video here of people's reactions: hilarious!

http://thoughtcatalog.com/2013/lol-this-video-compilation-of-people-reacting-to-game-of-thrones-red-wedding-last-night/

Also, this was great. People who didn't know and people who read the book in one image:


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Also, I will offer a few words of comfort: Yes, there are repercussions to the murders.  Remember Walder Frey (who played Filch in "Harry Potter!") welcomed Robb and Catelyn into his home as guests, sharing food and drink with them, thus guaranteeing their safety.  This is a sacred custom in Westeros.  And his violation of this sacred custom offends all the gods.  His entirely family may now be cursed. 

The Starks are for all intents and purposes wiped out.  But the kids are still out there and they all have powers and talents.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Also, "The North Remembers" are words spoken by character the show is yet to introduce.  The Starks have friends and they are not amused.


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

DYB said:


> http://thoughtcatalog.com/2013/lol-this-video-compilation-of-people-reacting-to-game-of-thrones-red-wedding-last-night/
> 
> Also, this was great. People who didn't know and people who read the book in one image:


I was all of those reactions, haha!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Re: Edmure We know what happens to him in the book. HBO may do something different.



Spoiler



I hope we don't see Robb with GreyWolf's head sewn on next week. Just picturing it in my head was enough.


 Fun factoid: Martin didn't write this episode. He said that he had a hard enough time writing it for the novel.

Debate: Martin was quoted as saying that someone dies this season who doesn't die in the books. Any guesses? I've had a few, but most of them don't exist in the books.  I'll wait for more folks to watch last weeks before I share my thoughts.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Debate: Martin was quoted as saying that someone dies this season who doesn't die in the books. Any guesses? I've had a few, but most of them don't exist in the books.  I'll wait for more folks to watch last weeks before I share my thoughts.





Spoiler



Talysa/Jeyne Westerling does not travel to the wedding with Robb, so in the books she gets to live.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

DYB said:


> Also, I will offer a few words of comfort: Yes, there are repercussions to the murders. Remember Walder Frey (who played Filch in "Harry Potter!") welcomed Robb and Catelyn into his home as guests, sharing food and drink with them, thus guaranteeing their safety. This is a sacred custom in Westeros. And his violation of this sacred custom offends all the gods. His entirely family may now be cursed.


Actually, presenting guests with bread and salt is not just a sacred custom in Westeros, it's still custom in many parts of Europe to present new neighbours with a symbolic gift of bread and salt ("This neighbourhood is safe. We're not like the Freys, honest"). Nowadays, a piece of cake or a potted plant are more common, since those are more practical, but the old bread and salt thing still exists as well.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

DYB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Talysa/Jeyne Westerling does not travel to the wedding with Robb, so in the books she gets to live.





Spoiler



One of my thoughts as well. The other being Ros, since she can't live where she's never been. I could see Martin channeling an Aes Sedai and twisting it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> One of my thoughts as well. The other being Ros, since she can't live where she's never been. I could see Martin channeling an Aes Sedai and twisting it.


The thing with Ros though is that she barely existed in the books. I think she appears once or twice in book 1 and that's about it. She's almost entirely the show's creation.


Spoiler



So it's gotta be Talisa. I can't imagine who else they could kill off at this point! They already killed off some of Dany's servants who are still alive in the books, but that's not that big a deal.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> This show is just so fricken good! Thanks for those that answered my questions and an LOL to RJ!
> 
> Can't wait for next weeks finale... but then the pain of another year till season 4!!!


You can always read the books to find out what happens next!  And big things will happen next season. I can think of 3 huge things! (Nothing as devastating as RW, I promise. In fact, you'll really like these things!)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't want to know what happens next. I read the first and stopped there, it really would spoil the show and I can always go back and read them after...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

It'll be a long wait, I'm afraid.  They've only just started casting new characters for next season.  It probably won't premiere until next Spring at the earliest.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

DYB said:


> It'll be a long wait, I'm afraid. They've only just started casting new characters for next season. It probably won't premiere until next Spring at the earliest.


I don't think they're planning on changing the season that it airs, so yup everyone'll have to wait until next spring for more thrones. But it will be worth the wait because everyone also needs to give George R.R. Martin more time to finish writing the next book!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I don't want to know what happens next. I read the first and stopped there, it really would spoil the show and I can always go back and read them after...


This is how I feel...I'd rather watch the show not knowing. Then I can read the books, and there'll be content that wasn't in the show, and differences, so it'll still be a fresh experience.

Betsy


----------



## Clark Magnan (May 23, 2013)

I've read all of the books, but I've really enjoyed watching the show and looking out for changes. They've done a wonderful job of filling in some plot lines (Daenerys especially), making other little changes, tightening the narrative to fit on TV -- I'm pretty sure that whether you experience the books or the show first, both are well enough done to be worth experiencing through a second medium.

That said, I tried to reread the books in anticipation of the show, and found I could not. I'm not sure if I could reliably work through 1500 pages when I already know the main plot points.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

C. A. Magnan said:


> That said, I tried to reread the books in anticipation of the show, and found I could not. I'm not sure if I could reliably work through 1500 pages when I already know the main plot points.


I find them both well done. What some die-hard fans seem to forget is that while the reader may not have found out about x until book y, it happened at the same time as z and makes sense to be shown to the viewer.

I did reread them before _Dance with Dragons_ was released. I discovered things that I had missed on my first read. I don't think I could make them an annual read though.


----------



## Clark Magnan (May 23, 2013)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I find them both well done. What some die-hard fans seem to forget is that while the reader may not have found out about x until book y, it happened at the same time as z and makes sense to be shown to the viewer.
> 
> I did reread them before _Dance with Dragons_ was released. I discovered things that I had missed on my first read. I don't think I could make them an annual read though.


I totally agree. The timeline is much easier to follow (and much more engaging) in the show. They also do a great job of giving each episode it's own theme, one that stretches across the multiple plot lines relevant to that hour.

And you're my hero for rereading all those books in anticipation of the fifth one. They're so big, they even make my Kindle heavy.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is how I feel...I'd rather watch the show not knowing. Then I can read the books, and there'll be content that wasn't in the show, and differences, so it'll still be a fresh experience.
> 
> Betsy


Exactly!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

C. A. Magnan said:


> And you're my hero for rereading all those books in anticipation of the fifth one. They're so big, they even make my Kindle heavy.


Well, having the Song of Fire and Ice book klub start here at kboards helped  towerofthehand.com is a great site for a quick refresher.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I've only read GoT twice and found it very rewarding the second time around.  The plots are so dense, and there are so many details that seem irrelevant in the moment - but become greatly significant later (except you forgot about them!), that it's only on a second read - already knowing where the plot is going - that you can truly appreciate just how well thought out the plotting is by Martin.  For example, Daenery's journey through the House of the Undying in book 1 (completely changed in the show) foreshadows the Red Wedding.  She sees two images there that lead directly to the Red Wedding.  But, of course, in book 1 those images were meaningless.  And you've probably already forgotten that Dany saw them!  But there it was, the Red Wedding, glimpsed in book 1.


----------



## Clark Magnan (May 23, 2013)

DYB said:


> And you've probably already forgotten that Dany saw them! But there it was, the Red Wedding, glimpsed in book 1.


You're right; totally forgot those. Sigh. Now I feel like I want to reread them. What have you all done?


----------



## Clark Magnan (May 23, 2013)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Well, having the Song of Fire and Ice book klub start here at kboards helped  towerofthehand.com is a great site for a quick refresher.


Thank you for pointing out that site. I'll give it a look and hope it tides me over.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

(spoiler alert if you have not seen the last episode!)... 




the youtube imbedded link would not work?


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

I love GoT - I haven't read the books, I have the first one, but I was put off by the ages and a few themes, but have since decided to read them after the show is over. Last weeks Episode - OMG. The Red wedding. I'm still a bit miffed


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As reported in an article in the Washington Post this morning:

Why doesn't George RR Martin use Twitter?  Because he killed all 140 characters.



Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> (spoiler alert if you have not seen the last episode!)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marvelous!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Hitler's pretty angry as well about this whole development...


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

DYB said:


> I've only read GoT twice and found it very rewarding the second time around. The plots are so dense, and there are so many details that seem irrelevant in the moment - but become greatly significant later (except you forgot about them!), that it's only on a second read - already knowing where the plot is going - that you can truly appreciate just how well thought out the plotting is by Martin. For example, Daenery's journey through the House of the Undying in book 1 (completely changed in the show) foreshadows the Red Wedding. She sees two images there that lead directly to the Red Wedding. But, of course, in book 1 those images were meaningless. And you've probably already forgotten that Dany saw them! But there it was, the Red Wedding, glimpsed in book 1.


The House of the Undying was actually in book 2, but your point is still valid. I noticed it too when I reread. It's also foreshadowed earlier in book 3 by one of Patchface's little rhymes:


Spoiler



Fool's blood. King's blood, blood on the maiden's thigh, but chains for the guests and chains for the bridegroom, aye, aye, aye.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

DYB said:


> Hitler's pretty angry as well about this whole development...


The sad thing is that I suspect Hitler would have enjoyed _Game of Thrones_, both the books and the series. Probably would have asked Goebbels, if the German film industry could make something similar.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Questions!! I have Questions!!! 



Spoiler



1. What did Arya say when she picked up the coin?

2. I am clearly missing something, why is Bran so set on going to the North?

3. When Joffery was talking about his "Father" winning the real war, he was refering to his Uncle Jamie? He knows he is not a Baretheon?

4. Though I now understand why I still am not clear _who_ the Dude is that has Theon?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Questions!! I have Questions!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



1. Valar Morghulis. This is what the men Arya has met from Braavos use as a greeting. Means - All men must die

2. The visions that Bran and Jojen are of things north of the Wall.

3. I don't think he does, but honestly, I can't remember.

4. The Dude is the bastard son of the man who killed Robb.


----------



## RJ Locksley (Oct 21, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



1. Recap time! The silver coin was a Braavosi coin given to her by Jaqen H'gar, the face-changing assassin who helped her escape from Harrenhal in season 2. When they parted in the season 2 finale, Jaqen suggested she come to Braavos with him to train as an assassin. He taught her the phrase "valar morghulis" (all men must die). The silver coin and the phrase are symbols of her new life as the world's tiniest serial killer.

2. Bran needs to go north of the Wall so he can do stuff with magic. I admit it's pretty vague.

3. Joffrey was referring to his supposed father Robert Baratheon, who killed Prince Rhaegar, the son of the Mad King, in the climactic Battle of the Trident. The Mad King himself was killed by Jaime Lannister, Joffrey's actual father. But Joffrey is in denial about his parents' incest and still claims his father was Robert.

4. Theon's torturer is (finally) revealed as Ramsay Snow, the bastard son of Roose Bolton, who dealt the final blow to Robb Stark at the Red Wedding. Theon is being held prisoner at Bolton's castle, the Dreadfort.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RJ Locksley said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Recap time! The silver coin was a Braavosi coin given to her by Jaqen H'gar, the face-changing assassin who helped her escape from Harrenhal in season 2. When they parted in the season 2 finale, Jaqen suggested she come to Braavos with him to train as an assassin. He taught her the phrase "valar morghulis" (all men must die). The silver coin and the phrase are symbols of her new life as the world's tiniest serial killer.





Spoiler






Spoiler



Wasn't there also something about if she needed him, or help, she should give that coin to someone from Braavos?





Spoiler



Here it is, in the final episode of Season 2:

He does invite her to learn to be a "faceless man" but she says she can't, she has to find her brother and mother. And her sister. He says, "Then we must part."
He hands her a coin and says "here, a coin of great value."
Arya: "Could it buy a horse?"
Jagen: "It is not meant for the buying of horses."
Arya: "Then, what good is it?"
Jagen: If the day comes when you must find me again just give that coin to any man from Braavos and say these words to him: Valar Marghulis."



Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone... ! And that was what I thought in answer to the Joffery question but everyone reacted so strangely and his Grandfather saying he was not himself... etc... so I thought maybe he'd let it slip... 

I think it should have been two hours... oh well... more Dragons and Danni! Still very good season!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Thanks everyone... ! And that was what I thought in answer to the Joffery question but everyone reacted so strangely and his Grandfather saying he was not himself... etc... so I thought maybe he'd let it slip...
> 
> I think it should have been two hours... oh well... more Dragons and Danni! Still very good season!


I think they reacted strangely because he insulted his grandfather by saying "he hid at Casserly Rock," impugning his courage. Loved the scenes with Tyrion, all of them! As always. Peter Dinklage is awesome....

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Joffrey was definitely referring to Robert Baratheon.  Whatever he - and Tywin - might think about Joffrey's true parentage, they would never admit that Jaime is the father.  Because that would make Joffrey an illegitimate King.  Ned Stark's claims that Joffrey was not a legitimate King - and his insistence that Stannis was the true heir to the Iron Throne - is why they arrested him.  Joffrey insulted Tywin in that scene by claiming that he, Tywin, just sat around on his *ss while Robert Baratheon won the war and took the crown.  Which is basically true.  So Tywin, who kills people who insult him, made them remove Joffrey to bed.  (I loved the expression on Tyrion's face when Joffrey insulted Tywin...   )

Bran, Jojen and Meera are going North of the Wall to find the Three-Eyed Crow.

Yes, Ramsay Snow is Roose Bolton's evil bastard son.  Which is saying something considering how evil Roose Bolton is.  Roose has accepted Ramsay as his legitimate heir.

I thought it was an extremely disappointing episode overall.  Very dull.  Some nice moments, but a big let-down.  And that ridiculous final scene with Dany mosh-pit surfing - oy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to agree with you, DYB, about the overall episode. I thought last week's was a better season finale. Yes, and I thought the "mosh pit" (love it!) was weird...though I love Dany. My favorite parts of the episode were the scenes with Tyrion. I always love him interacting with the boy king.

Anyone else wonder


Spoiler



when they rolled Rob Jon over with the arrow stubs sticking out of his back? Trying to kill him?


 

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anyone else wonder
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Do you mean Jon??

There were a few scenes I liked, but it was a very meh episode overall. I liked the Jon/Ygritte scene, for a change. I think because he did all of the talking and she kept her mouth shut. Ygritte in the show really annoyed the crap out of me, so I was glad she finally said nothing. The Arya scenes were great; her seeing her brother's desecrated corpse...powerful. You can see something snap in her. And the follow-up scene with the soldiers was great. I liked the content of the Davos/Stannis/Melisandre sequence, there is some important information there, but it was badly handled. The Tyrion scenes were great. But the episode overall was weak. No true cliffhangers. There are a couple of things I would have moved from the following season into this episode to make it really pack a whallop. But alas, they didn't ask me for my opinion!

Incidentally, now that they showed us what the Freys did to Robb and Grey Wind's corpses, I can expand a bit on what Dany saw in her visions in the House of the Undying. (Which does indeed occur in Book 2.)


Spoiler



One of the visions she sees is a man with the head of a wolf sitting on a throne.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, sorry, meant Jon...correcting my post...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I was telling DH last night that there was nothing in the season finale that leaves me breathless with anticipation for season 4.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I was telling DH last night that there was nothing in the season finale that leaves me breathless with anticipation for season 4.


I agree. A lot of my friends are saying it was more like the first episode of season 4, and that may be true. But they made a big miscalculation with this sort of finale. Perhaps they were intentionally trying to do something totally different from the previous episode. But one can't deny the previous episode ended very dramatically! Those casual viewers, who heard so much about the RW and tuned in the following week, must have been pretty puzzled by how tame everything was. And there are a couple of revelations they could have easily moved up from next season into this (super sized) finale. I can think of 3 things right off the top of my head that would have gotten people talking.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Game of Thrones has an odd format. The climax has always come in episode 9, with the finale being less dramatic and more about setting things in motion for the next season. I mostly enjoyed the finale this year, with the exception of that cringeworthy final scene. Who thought that was a good note to go out on?  So many better things they could've ended on.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The thing is that killing off 3 characters doesn't mean the stories are narrowing down!  (Although book 4 does take place almost entirely in King's Landing.)  Next season they'll be introducing a handful of major new characters.  There's a whole new family (the Martells of Dorne) coming into the picture.  Plus, a lot more of the Iron Islands.  And a few other places it'd take too long to explain!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AuthorDianaBaron said:


> I'm actually glad they killed off the people they killed in epi 9. There were so many story lines going you barely got to see any movement per story line per episode. The most interesting story lines are at Kings Landing and with the creepy witch lady.


And see, I find the creepy witch lady surprisingly meh.... if she disappeared I wouldn't miss her at all. I like the Lannister stuff, the Night Watch stuff and I did like Dany until the last couple episodes....

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

AuthorDianaBaron said:


> The other part of the series that's dragging for me is the Mother of Dragons. Yes, she's gathering an army, but it's taking forever! LOL


This is one of the book readers' main complaints too. Her story just sits there...like her. There's a lot of very exciting sitting coming up, unless the show figures out something more interesting to do with Dany. Martin himself went on the record to say that part of the reason the more recent books have taken him as long to write as they have is that he can't figure out what to do with Dany. Sadly, his idea of not knowing what to do with her is to keep writing about her, instead of just limiting the amount of chapters about her. Hopefully his writer's block has ruptured after an exciting conclusion to her story in "Dance with Dragons." (When I say conclusion I mean cliffhanger.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The first part of Dany's story was great.  Loved it.  The episode with the reveal with the dragons was one of my favorites. But yeah, this army stuff is wearing me out....

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree completely.  In Book 1 Martin really had a great story for her.  Then she's barely in the 2nd one and that's ok because there's not much story, but Martin didn't indulge.  And then it sort of goes downhill.  Not much story, but he triples the amount of chapters about her.  In "Dance with Dragons," he could have easily, EASILY, cut the number of her chapters in half and published the book 3 years sooner!  I do hope the show does something different with her, or at least abridges the nonsense.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Drogo - yes, he was a hottie.  I actually don't like the new actor (character name: Daario Naharis), he looks like Fabio, and that's not a complement.    He doesn't look at all like what I envisioned.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The current season was about half of the third book, "A Storm of Swords."  Next season will be the other half and probably a little bit of the following novels.  The books are different enough (especially starting with the second one, "A Clash of Kings") from the show that it's very much worth a read.  But the first one is worth a read too (so much Drogo!)

Game of Thrones
A Clash of Kings
A Storm of Swords
A Feast for Crows
A Dance with the Dragons


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I would recommend you start readings in the beginning, or at the very least with the second book, "A Clash of Kings."  The first season of the show was reasonably close to the novel, but the show started taking liberties after that and you'll be confused.  Also, the books have a lot more characters and events than the show can possibly squeeze into 10 hours per season, so you might be lost by starting the book in the middle, even if you've seen the show.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm actually tempted to start re-reading them as well.  Make sure to visit the Book Klub here and read up on the discussions we had on the books.


----------

